# Чехол для аккордеона



## kyta (28 Апр 2011)

Не могу подобрать чехол для аккордеона Weltmeister Cantus 4, подскажите где! В иннете чехлы в основном на 3/4.


----------



## ПВ (28 Апр 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170590564914
Недавно себе купил там такой чехол как на картинках (по ссылке). Обратите только внимание, что чехлы предлагают трех размеров. Вам, повидимому, нужен размер Large. Т.е. цена будет $42.99+$6=48.99


----------



## kyta (28 Апр 2011)

то, что чехлы стоят 200 евро, это я видел. На амазоне предлагают чехлы Hohner по 105 дол. на "96-120 бассов", и 60 дол. на "48 бассов". Самое поразительное, что размеры на чехлы практически одинаковые!Кто-то может объяснить?


----------



## abracadam (28 Апр 2011)

Самые хорошие чехлы это итальянские

вот напиример за 89 euro
Ebay.de вариант 1

вот хорошая алтернатива из Бельгии цена: 73 euro
Ebay.de вариант 2





Я посмотрел оптовые цены 96 и 120 цены одинаковые, 72 дешевле на пару еuro.

kyta писал:


> Самое поразительное, что размеры на чехлы практически одинаковые!Кто-то может объяснить?


Наверно делают в запас :accordion: 

Вот размеры рюкзака (Ebay.de вариант 2)
48 Басс: 40B x 36Ш x 22T
72 Басс: 47B x 45Ш x 22T
96 Басс: 47B x 48Ш x 22T
120 Басс: 47B x 53Ш x 22T


----------



## kyta (28 Апр 2011)

Аккордеон у сына, ему 16 лет. Эти варианты слишком "консервативны"...


----------



## kyta (28 Апр 2011)

Вариант "на колесах" мне интересен. Завтра покажу сыну. Вообще, сообщите для справки какой "порядок работы" с Вами?
Сколько будет стоить доставка "рюкзака" в Украину( в Донецк)?


----------



## ze_go (29 Апр 2011)

молодой человек из Донецка. вот телефон мастера по пошиву чехлов в Киеве. у него (мастера) шьёт практически вся Украина. созвонитесь, объясните, что надо, продиктуйте размеры - и будет Вам счастье, причём за достаточно низкую цену.
телефон в личке.


----------



## kyta (21 Май 2011)

Сегодня получил из Киева чехол для аккордеона. Все замечательно!


----------



## ze_go (22 Май 2011)

поздравляю!


----------

